
Tim Cook just has a quick followup to that whole FBI backdoor iPhone thing - jerryhuang100
http://mashable.com/2016/02/18/tim-cook-fake-apple-letter/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#9ILagAc9Yiqg
======
lsiunsuex
I get that this is satire but I think it's kinda in poor taste. This is a
pretty serious issue regarding the security of all mobile devices (not just
iPhones) and the decision that comes from this will effect almost everyone.

